# Just moved back to Ga, looking for land!



## DannyBoy1210 (Jun 14, 2016)

Hey y'all. I just moved back to Georgia and am looking for a lease. I live in Covington and would like somewhere within an hour drive. Looking for somewhere that is family friendly. I have a 5 year old son that I want to get introduced to hunting. I'm looking for somewhere to hunt deer and turkey mostly. I would like to hunt hogs to, never done it but would like to as well as duck. Looking for somewhere I can hunt with rifle and archery. Like I said I just moved back down to Georgia. I lived here for 2 years after I got out of the Marines but never hunted here. Was up north for the past 2 years where i grew up hunting, but have moved back down and really don't have anywhere to hunt and figured this was the best place to look! Thank y'all in advance! 
-Danny


----------



## DannyBoy1210 (Jun 22, 2016)

Still looking!


----------



## DannyBoy1210 (Jul 3, 2016)

Ttt


----------



## Big7 (Jul 3, 2016)

Have you tried looking here:
http://forum.gon.com/forumdisplay.php?f=100


----------



## joedublin (Jul 10, 2016)

If you are interested in a Quality Deer Management Club in SW Georgia please call Chad Johnson at  chadjohnson1@windstream.net    or call him at 229-221-66544 for complete details about our club at Whigham in Grady county. Our bucks have been in the 140+ range and I have been a member for over 20 years . It is the best club I've ever been in.


----------

